# New kitten introduction to older cat - a plan of action



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

The time has come when I need your help again PetForums!

A few weeks ago my Mums next door neighbours got a new kitten, but after a few days they shut him outside 24 hours a day and he would just sit there mewing at the door occasionally having food put out and sleeping in an old kennel.

After a foiled 'catnapping' attempt by my sisters boyfriend about 2 weeks ago, my mums dog (a westie) dug under the fence trying to see what all of the fuss was about and last week the kitten ran in to my Mums shed through the gap in the fence trying to escape the rain.

The bag of bones is now 'happy as Larry' and putting on some weight, he seems very well considering.

To cut a long story short he will be coming to live with my juvenile female cat 'Lenin' (about 12 months) and myself from this weekend to see how we all get on. He is about 13-14 weeks and loves getting attention, but my Mums westie can't handle him.

However, I need to come up with an introduction plan that fits in around my full-time job. And that's where you guys come in  .

Here's what I have so far, formulated from these forums and a few websites. _let me know what you think_

*Pre D-Day - *Isolation room prepared with loads of toys and a private litter tray and feeding area.
*Day 1 - * New kitten goes quickly into isolation room with minimum fuss from me, I'm in all day and will keep checking on him whilst giving Lenin lots of attention
*Day 2 - * Same thing as Day 1, except I'll swap a few toys between the cats to spread the scent, again I am in all day.
*Day 3 - * Back at work all day, but will have my webcam on in the kitten room. Will swap a few blankets in the evening and try out a double ended toy under the door.
*Day 4 - * At work all day and will attempt a feeding intro in the evening.
*Day 5, 6, 7* Again at work, very short little intros in the evening to see how we go. Day 7 is also the little chaps first visit to the vet for jabs, Lenin is already Spayed, jabbed and defleaed(sp?).
*Day 8, 9* Off work, Full day supervised open house to see how they get on.
*Day 10* Back at work, and first day unsupervised open house.

So does that cover everything? Should I introduce them earlier? Am I being over cautious?

Lenin is very playful and active, she is very curious around the neighbourhood cats and on a few occasions has happily shared her bowl with other cats who get in when the door is open and my back turned. So I'm not sure what to expect really.

Thanks for your help as usual!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

So 24 hours in, the new guy is doing really well, he settled in to his room very quickly. Lenin has been curious, but not at all agitated by the new guys scent, in fact she is very 'snuggley' with me after I've been in the room with him.

They had a bit of an impromptu introduction after he ran out of his room between my legs. I let it pan out for a bit before separating them again, it was fairly uneventful really, they touched noses and followed each other around, but when the new guy tried to catch her tail there was a hiss and a swipe, and that was when I separated them.

They are currently both pawing at the door that separates them, so might have a joint play session later on and see how it goes.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have not had to introduce a kitten to an older cat so dont really have any experience to pass on but I do recommend you have a look at this link and see if it fits in with your schedule, Living Together - Introducing a New Cat from what I've read on the forum it is something that can take even longer if you try to introduce them to quickly,if that makes sense.Good luck I hope it all works out well


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> ... I do recommend you have a look at this link and see if it fits in with your schedule, Living Together - Introducing a New Cat


Thanks for the link, I've bookmarked it. I think I'm doing things correctly, but I probably need to be careful not to be fooled by the fact that they haven't fought yet. I'm still intending to take my time and stick to my original plan in terms of timescale, but I'm starting the intros a little earlier.

We just had 15 minutes supervised play time with a laser pointer which went reasonably well, they were both sat on the same seat at one point. They also both rested on their sides for a few minutes about a foot or so away from each other which was quite cute. However, there were also a few boxed ears and low growls from Lenin that were then mimicked by the kitten. He pounced on Lenin as well but she just hissed and backed away.

We'll do another 15 minutes later on and see how it goes.

>>

Had about 20 more minutes supervised play time, they were getting quite close and sniffing each other and such. A few swipes here and there, but no hisses or puffy tails. They chased each other around, over and under the sofa for most of the time. They seemed to take turns at being the chaser, although Lenin would bop the kittens nose if he got too rough.

They are currently making quiet noises at each other either side of the door.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, so this is day 4 and progress has been ok.

They have now had 5 supervised meal times together which have gone reasonably well other than the kitten wanting some of Lenins food, they also had a quick run around the enclosed yard together today as well.

When they are together we generally get no hisses, growls or puffy tails. But they are not ready yet! The kitten is really playful and Lenin is a little strong for him at the moment and her version of play is much more rough than his (she's only really a baby herself at 12 months). 

It's hard to determine aggression levels as they don't make any of the usual signs of aggression, they chase each other around alot, box a little, roll over and look at each other for a few minutes, rinse and repeat.

However I was reminded of the importance of patience today when the Kitten had a little nip at Lenin and she held him down and hissed. So we'll continue with the positive meal times, but forego play time for a few days I think. 

At this stage I have also swapped bedding, and they have no issues with sleeping on each others throws at all.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

So, they have been eating meals together absolutely fine and yesterday I opened the backdoor and the sat watching the rain together. Last night Lenin even started to clean him.

However, there was also a bit of wrestling going on. They were locked onto each other, no claws, hissing or growling, just rolling around on the floor vigorously. 

I'm not sure how to read this behaviour... I separated them with a squirt of water, and then they walked around the house side by side together fairly peacefully for a few minutes before I put the kitten back in his room.

Is the grappling something that I should just let them do? or should I be separating them? Hard to tell if it is fighting or play fighting due to the lack of the usual signs of aggression.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well first of all Congratulations are in order, it sounds like you are doing a grand job and they are settling in well together, as for the rolling around grappling with eachother it sounds like play fighting which is quite normal, if it were aggressive fighting there would be lots of hissing, spitting and lots of lashing at eachother with claws exposed and even possibly puncture wounds from teeth, although it looks so nasty and i panick when i see 2 of ours at it i think its all part of play with them . I would just keep an eye on them and im sure they will be fine, good luck with them .........Chris


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I am doing the same thing at the moment but slightly differently. The only room i could have the kitten in is the front room so thats where he is now. I was surprised at how well socialized Presley was so i decided to let one cat at a time in to meet him the day he came home. Elvis, my male cat came in and had a sniff and was very gentle with Presley, i then removed Elvis and let Thelma come in to the front room. Thelma is not so sure of Presley and hisses at him if he comes near her so i removed her and have given her a blanket with his smell on for her to get used to. Marley my dog is a cat lover so i knew he would be fine with the kitten from day one they were playing together. Everyday for 10 mins or so every now and then i let Elvis in to see the kitten and they really love each other already, i am taking things more slowly with Thelma. It would have been more practical to have a spare room for the kitten so the cats didn't feel pushed out of the front room but unfortunately i don't so i have to keep going to and from the front room to spend time with all the cats


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

AnimatedApe said:


> So, they have been eating meals together absolutely fine and yesterday I opened the backdoor and the sat watching the rain together. Last night Lenin even started to clean him.
> 
> However, there was also a bit of wrestling going on. They were locked onto each other, no claws, hissing or growling, just rolling around on the floor vigorously.
> 
> ...


Thelma and Elvis do this, it sounds like play wrestling nothing to worry about. I wouldn't spray them other wise they might become scared of playing with each other if they associate it with being sprayed. I would try distracting them if they get too boisterous.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Bloo and Freckle do this as well. They will bite each other and hold each other down and kick, but it's done in a 'friendly' manner and there is no hissing or claws. I do tell mine off a bit as they tend to pick the most inappropriate places for this; while i'm trying to sleep and both are curled up near my legs (and yes my leg does get attacked in all their excitement) or at the top of the stairs, and inevitably they both go hurtling down...

It's gotten to the stage now where if you hear them and then call out "boys! I hope you are not fighting!!!" and go look at them they are sitting suspiciously close, delicately licking their fur and their tails are madly lashing, and when they look at you it's like they are said "Us? Whatever gave you that idea? Now go away you silly human".


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice guys, I'm really glad that I posted this on here.

I've been letting them go for it this evening, and restraining myself from intervening. It's been pretty hard as the play fighting seems so rough, and the occasional gnawing noise makes me want to protect them. However, after a bit of rough and tumble I inspected them both and there were no scratches or bite marks etc... There has been a bit of fur flying, but to be fair it is no more than I would normally brush out of them in an evening anyway.

The kitten has let out a few yelps when Lenin gets too rough, and then she stops. Lenin has let out a couple of small hisses when the kitten gets too rough, but it doesn't deter them from starting again after a few minutes rest.

There has been a few times when they rub noses and have a lick of each other, and if the other is eating, drinking or using the litter tray then they will sit and watch fairly patiently.

So I'm still a little apprehensive, but I think it's going well.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Aww it sounds like they are having a great time together 

I'm going to go through the same thing when I introduce two new girl kittens to my big strapping lads and I know that I will panic thinking that the weight difference will be drastically unfair. I keep trying to remind myself that kittens are pretty flexible and that fur coat protects from those sharp claws and teeth.

Thanks for the photo - they look like good mates already.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

We've just spent the whole weekend with them having the run of the house, and it's gone very well indeed.










They follow each other everywhere, and have been tiring each other out with chases and play fighting. Lenin some times doesn't know her own strength and the kitten (Trotsky) lets out a little yelp.

Left them on their own for a few hours today and came back to them cuddling on the sofa.


----------

